# Two months in Spain this coming winter. Suggestions.



## SoylentGreen (8 Sep 2018)

I have a family member who will be having renovations to his home over this winter. The plan is that they will move in to our home and we will move to Spain for about 2 months.

I am fairly familiar with Spain but not so much over the winter months.

We are looking to stay somewhere that has good transport links. Train, local buses so we can move about and maybe stay over for a night.

We were thinking the east coast. Somewhere between Valencia and Murcia. Our preference is the Valencia end as there are year round flights and cheap flights to the Balearics from there.

We would need a decent resort type area that will be "open" all week rather than just weekends.

About €1k per month.

Any thoughts?  Thanks


----------



## Steven Barrett (8 Sep 2018)

Seville? A girl who used to work in our office came from there and used to complain about the cold all the time. Said it was always warm in the winter there. I've heard it's a nice enough city.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (8 Sep 2018)

Are the Canaries out?


----------



## Leper (8 Sep 2018)

1. The Canaries are a runner all year round.
2. Seville:- Inland and probably colder over the winter than Cork.
3. If anybody pays over €750 per month (electricity and all utilities included) for a centrally located 2 bedroom apartment, low rise,  over winter/spring in Spain, they must be making it "soft."

The further south you go in coastal Spain is driest and warmest. The Murcia region is warm enough though. Here's a thought:- The warmest and driest area of Spain (and in fact the whole Mediterranean basin) is Costa Almeria nestled between Costa del Sol and the Murcia region. Costa del Sol is colder and wetter although not by much. 

Suggested Resort:- Mojacar Playa. I would say that, of course, we have an apartment there. But, it is open 12 months of the year. Rental is cheaper than most other Costas. Eating out:- €13.00 or less for a 3 course meal. Supermarets as good as ours. Wine:- You can buy the equivalent of €9.50 bottles for about €1.00 but splash out and pay €3.50 and you're drinking a bottle of wine that would cost €25 - €35 per bottle in Ireland. The Spaniards traditionally go on walkabout on New Year's Day with coats buttoned up to their necks and gloves that an explorer would wear to the South Pole while Paddy swims comfortably in water hotter than in Ireland during August. Walks are on the level by the 3 miles of beaches. Walks in the countryside can be as difficult as you wish. English is spoken throughout and the population is split 50/50 Spaniards and Expats.

Access:- Alicante Airport (2 hours drive), Murcia Airport (90 mins drive), Almeria Airport (45 mins drive), Malaga Airport (2.25 hours at least, I haven't tried the new completed motorway yet). Public Bus service between cities (Alsa Bus) is good. Local buses cost €1.20 per trip and service is good. Local Taxis:- Absolutely Dreadful with a capital D.

Nightlife:- Good for those over 50.

Threats:- Your suntan is so good, you'll have lots of requests for visits from your family/friends.

Rule of Thumb re Clothing:- Shorts and tee shirts during the day until 4.00pm and then as heavy clothing you would wear in Ireland. Duvets necessary from mid November - April. 

Pest Control:- Be careful if dealing with estate agents re deposits, finders fee, deposit against breakages.

Main Danger:- It is likely you'll enjoy the place so much that you will purchase property there later. You've been warned.


----------



## noproblem (8 Sep 2018)

I think we'll see a big increase in this winter break with the new silver haired foxes coming into the age group that want options to our cold damp climate. Thanks for that insight Leper.


----------



## ALEXA (8 Sep 2018)

Cabo Roig approximately 40 minutes south of Alicante airport and just 20 minutes from Murcia San Javier airport. Fabulous beaches and walks in winter sunshine. Very reasonable rentals close to the beach, restaurants and supermarkets. Large shopping centre nearby at la Zenia. Don't consider Seville for winter as it's as cold as Ireland but you could take one of the organised tours there. Granada is also a lovely tour to do. Christmas is lovely in Spain  - no as commercialised as Ireland but special with the Belen - nativity scenes all around the coastal towns. I can recommend a letting agent if you need one. Wherever you go enjoy the 2 months in Spain - you'll probably want to stay longer!


----------



## Leper (9 Sep 2018)

The Recession is over (a surprise to those living outside the Pale, Cork, Limerick, Galway etc) and people are paying for house insulation, extensions, attic conversions. The easier option is to move out during renovations. House rental prices in Dublin are at an all-time high. Coastal Spain (and probably all of Spain, currently having the exhuming of Franco's body as a huge news subject to divert the population's mind from the economy, recessions etc). Suddenly, a move to sunnier climes is a worthwhile runner. When I first retired (age 47) I spent the winter in Spain (mid October - mid April); no car, no telephone, no internet), absolute bliss, walked every day, lost some unwanted weight, worked on my Spanish (although no need), took a cookery course (definite need) in a Spanish cookery school, my art capabilities improved surprising even me what landscapes I could paint (even ran into an art commune).

OK! you have no RTE television, but we have to make sacrifices.  BBC + ITV television kept me abreast of news. The Dutch national cycling team trains through Mojacar Playa. Mrs Lep claims she assisted in their future Olympic medals horde by lending one of the team a bicycle pump. Another sacrifice I made was visiting a café every morning to drink coffee, water, orange juice, two tapas and nuts for all of €1.50 (2018 price) and watched the world go by. After cooking lessons, the local bus (@€1.20 current price) brought me back to the apartment. Siesta Time! Into bed from 2.00pm - 5.00pm after which I put my new culinary skills into operation having bought fresh local produce down the road which kept Irish supermarkets looking like extortionists. I made new friends there (mainly Brits) and some Spaniards.

I replicated stays there on a few winters (availing of Special Leave - Nil Pay, but tax efficient over time) when I could. We bought a couple of bicycles, again good quality but at prices much lower than Ireland. Mrs Lep who wouldn't be seen dead on a bike here was a daily cyclist and eventually wore more lycra  than some of the contestants in the Tour de France.

My first retirement was good but I had a Frank Sinatra moment and having being offered a job in the Health System I made a comeback. I'm not sorry I made the comeback, but this time there won't be another comeback. I've moved on from Frank Sinatra retiring forever.

Now for a money saving hint (with the expensive property rental situation here) it makes sense to rent out your Irish property to finance a long stay in Spain and with the rental differential you'll make a few bob while enjoying warmer Spain. There might even be an incentive in the forthcoming Budget (just a guess). The Brits are doing this for years, but of course what do they know? Why should we do what they do? After all they can keep their Premiership, Coronation Street, Marks & Spencer, Tesco etc.


----------



## SoylentGreen (9 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the responses so far. I was hoping to hear from Leper again. Always a good read.

Ryanair fly to Murcia over the winter so I will do a bit of research on CaboRoig. The transfers to Mojacar Playa seem a bit long. A pity the usual suspects don't fly to Almeria in the winter. Never liked the Canaries for some reason.

I would pay less than €1k per month for a rental but at this stage of my life I would want somewhere comfortable and well located, maybe a bit upmarket, a bit of space. Sea view.

Places like Benidorm are out. Not fond of high rise resorts, loud pubs, More in to promenades, scenic views, beside old town etc

U.K. TV would be good but I will be bringing a laptop. Good WiFi needed.


----------



## Bronte (9 Sep 2018)

Leper how much was the cookery course and how many hours?


----------



## Cervelo (9 Sep 2018)

Having spent the last two winters cycling in Spain, in a town close to Mojacar Playa I would second Leper's suggestion of the Almeria region
But when I read your post yesterday and not knowing what you'd be interested in doing on a long stay holiday, I was thinking would you be better staying in or very close to Valencia
I'm suggesting Valencia because during the day there is lots of things to do, museums, art galleries, historical city to explore to name a few
and you could hire a car for about 20 to 25 euro a day to go explore the surrounding area, Barcelona is a couple of hours drive north

No mater where you end up, as Leper says you'll have a great time and will start looking at Spanish property prices


----------



## Leper (9 Sep 2018)

1. The Cookery course was over 4 days 10.00am to 1.30pm. Actual Cost I cannot remember, but it was not overly expensive. All the  others on the cookery course were locals on a kind of FÁS scheme. I was the eldest by far but I feel I got a lot out of the course and my eating/purchase of food has improved as a result. I think we never bought Bisto or packet soup since and all our sauces are carefully planned. Knife skills were excellent. You could choose from different kinds of courses. My choice was of a general cooking nature and where I used to work in Ireland I used to treat some of the staff to the cholestrol inducing dessert dishes I learned. It is a serious industry in Spain, but lots of trainee cooks, etc most probably going no further than the nearby tourist restaurants. I say that with respect and don't wish to sound snobbish.

2. The €750 per month rental + electricity is at the upper end of the winter rental market in Costa Almeria. I could inform you of places that cost much less, but if I wouldn't go there, I wouldn't recommend. I'm talking 2 bedroom apartment (low rise), centrally located, gated, communal large garden, private terraces, 2 mins walk to beach, supermarket, restaurants, sea and mountain views. The promenade is literally 30 yards down the road. But, if you want to pay more there's nothing like the apartment owner (or estate agent) in Spain to fleece you and smile in the process.  Sorry about that.

3. I didn't realize Ryanair flew to Murcia over the winter - must check that out for my own visits. The transfers from Alicante Airport cost €30 each per adult. I don't know of transfers from Murcia (but I reckon you can't get one at the minute). Perhaps when Corvera (new airport of Murcia) opens later this year the transfers might be available from there. I agree that the long length of time regarding transfers is not good.

4. Like Cervelo said perhaps Valencia region is for you. I never stayed there but the region has lots to offer. Be careful hiring a car because the insurance can cost you bigtime but you would be wise to take out excess insurance in Ireland beforehand.


----------



## Thirsty (9 Sep 2018)

@Leper  - do you have any sites/agencies you'd recommend for longer term rentals in Almeria?


----------



## Leper (10 Sep 2018)

Have a look at DoneDeal where are hundreds of rentals in Spain (under Holiday Homes Overseas, I think). You most likely would be dealing with an Irish owner.

TripAdvisor has some too. The local estate agents would have many on their books too. But, I recommend dealing with owners only (no finders fee, no other add-ons).

Do your homework well; avoid the usual pitfalls; ensure you're not being scammed. Usually there are more properties on the apartment complex for rent, so google the name of the complex which is a good place to start your investigations.


----------



## Bronte (10 Sep 2018)

That cookery course sounds exactly what I'd like to do in retirement.  €750 a month is not bad for a decent place in a good location like you've outlined. How warm is it in the winter there?  I have a dream of going to Thailand for Jan to March for the heat.  Because I thought Spain might not be hot enough. 

Leper another way to figure out flights it to look at the arrivals and departures for each airport.


----------



## iamaspinner (10 Sep 2018)

For airports:

http://www.aena.es/en/passengers/passengers.html#

You can then "choose airport" at the top and check all the info: destinations, transfers, etc.


----------



## Grizzly (11 Sep 2018)

It is interesting watching the Channel 4's afternoon programme, A place in the Sun, Home or Away.

A number of participants are doing both. Downsizing their U.K. home AND buying a bolthole abroad.

Certainly with the costs associated with this I would imagine that renting a property owned by someone else is the way to go.

There is always the option to rent over a two month period in Spain but to move about from location to location in the process.

http://www.renfe.com/EN/viajeros/tarifas/tarjeta_dorada.html

Also in Portugal, you don't need to purchase a discount card for train travel. Just turn up at the train station and present your passport and get 40% off. (Over 60's).


----------



## Bronte (11 Sep 2018)

I watched that programme yesterday. I thought the property split into 2 was a really good idea. It was 2 X 2 bed apartment.  So you could rent out one of those for 500 (I'm guessing in peak season) giving yourself an income and you then as a couple would only have a reasonable sized property for yourselves, which cuts down on costs and the dreadded cleaning.  And then for the times you would have visitors you wouldn't rent the other apartment in those weeks.  It was the Costa Blanca and looked far more appealing to me than anything they showed in Kent. 

Another thing that struck me about Spain, those big terraces are all very well but it gets pretty hot there so a shaded place might be better.  Which is why the Spanish and French have shutters on their windows or have small windows. 

I have a feeling that a lot of the Brits and Irish that holidays in Spain this summer won't go back next year as it was way too hot.  I was in France myself and I've never seen it so hot.


----------



## Cervelo (11 Sep 2018)

Thirsty, Airbnb is also another good place to find long term rentals as some are full during the summer months but empty throughout winter, so the owners are more likely to do a deal with you.
It's where I found the place I have stayed in, The normal rate is €100 per night B&B for the 3 bed house but I get it for €200 a week all in including all my food and a dinner cooked for me every night
I quite possibly could do it for cheaper but feel I would loose out on some of the non-tangible benefits that are provided while I'm there


----------



## Leper (11 Sep 2018)

Anybody interested in renting or buying in Spain would be better served by not believing everything they hear on television programmes selling homes in the sun. I would believe OJ Simpson faster than I'd believe most of the real estate agents in the programmes. They are well trained on twisting the truth; in fact they are professional at it. Hopping on a plane and spending a fortnight looking at property available is not the right way to approach living in Spain or anywhere else.

Then there are the programmes where property is bought for GBP£7000 and then a spend of GBP£3000 max on renovations. The programme indicated that the entire building was gutted; the furniture brought by van to the UK for brightening up and repair and brought back to Portugal later; extensive roof repairs; connection of electricity, water, internet; new stairs, new doors + doorframes, new windows, new plastering, painting, Blue Bin for left over brickwork; floor repairs and all for under £3K. Anybody believing the projected costs here should be watching Celebrity Big Brother forever and nothing else.


----------



## Sophrosyne (11 Sep 2018)

Leper said:


> The programme indicated that the entire building was gutted; the furniture brought by van to the UK for brightening up and repair and brought back to Portugal later; extensive roof repairs; connection of electricity, water, internet; new stairs, new doors + doorframes, new windows, new plastering, painting, Blue Bin for left over brickwork; floor repairs and all for under £3K.



Didn't they do well!


----------



## SlurrySlump (31 Mar 2022)

Just wondering if there are any updates to this thread. With energy prices increasing here in Ireland it might make more sense to spend a couple of winter months in Spain.  Are the Spanish reliant on their energy from other countries or do they create their own?


----------



## Cervelo (31 Mar 2022)

I can't really comment on apartment blocks and city living in relation to energy supply and costs

But where I've stayed the last few years and I would believe the norm for inland properties is they don't have a central heating system like we do
They have electricity for running electric appliances and lights but very few would heat their houses with this way, the Spanish view their electricity as been very expensive and as most properties would have a solar panel on the roof for heating water, the immersion is only used in emergencies when like there is no solar gain and like many of us who grew up in the seventies there is a bit of paranoia about leaving it on for longer than required

Most if not all inland properties would have a fireplace or a stove some would have a back burner and central heating but this really is the exception rather than the norm. These are all fuelled by wood, I don't ever recall seeing coal for sale in Spain??. I'm told for a normal winter you would need about two loads at about €300 a pop for the average family home over there, three for a cold winter
When the fire is not lit most people would use super ser's more so than electric radiators and a cylinder of gas would cost in and around the eighteen euro mark depending on where you buy it, most people have it delivered to the door which is the cheapest!!
Somebody told me that gas is Spain is viewed a cheap as the Government subsidise the cost??

Some houses like a friend of mine over there are off grid and rely on solar power for all their electricity and have a generator for back up when there is little or no solar gain, most years he tells me there are about seven to fourteen days a year when he has to use their generator
This year he had a week in December, January and February of no solar gain. March he had two days of solar gain because the weather has been that bad over there

Up to this year I would have said it makes great sense to spend the winter in Spain for a whole host of reasons but this year because one of those reasons for going to Spain was so bad it really was a case of "There's no place like home" and am hoping for next year that normal weather will resume!!


----------



## Nordkapp (31 Mar 2022)

Winters are short in Spain and some villas use oil central heating. Choose your location carefully and the choice of property. If heating is essential then I’d go for oil over electricity as it is expensive.


----------



## Leper (31 Mar 2022)

Let's not forget the obvious; the hotter the area the less heat you need. A simple example would be Madrid -V- Southern Spain. Madrid gets very cold for long periods December to February (Norway is probably warmer). The further south on the coast in which you winter the warmer and drier it usually is. But, even ten miles inland can make a big difference in temperatures/rain-fall depending on altitude etc. Cervelo covered this well in his recent reports.

Outside of Covid Mrs Lep and I have been spending a minimum of 2 months at a time between November and March (incl) in Andalucía. There is also a degree of luck. Costa Almeria is now recovering from 3 weeks of heavy rain, sand storms (according to my next door neighbour in Spain never experienced in her lifetime). But, from today on it looks good with mild sunny weather which will probably occur every day. There will be the occasional exception. But, rule of thumb in coastal Costa Almería is shorts and tee shirts from 9.00am to 4.00pm and slacks and jumper after. You could expect to have your breakfast and lunch on your terrace and dinner indoors around 9.00pm. Swimming in the Med is warm enough for us, but be prepared for Spaniards with coats buttoned up to their necks to be wondering about your sanity. Don't assume Costa del Sol is warmest and driest because it isn't.

In Costa Almería (warmest and driest region of mainland Spain) most apartments would not have fireplaces and I have never seen a place with oil powered central heating there, ever. [I am willing to concede that there are some, but I've never seen it]. Electric oil heaters are the main supply of heat when needed in all places where we stayed (including our apartment). Heat can be augmented by switching the aircon for instant heat-provision blast (I'm talking minutes only).

The Costas are laden with retired people from the UK every year during the off season months. Retired Irish people tend to avoid lengthy stays preferring Lanzarote/Gran Canaria/Fuerteventura for a week or two. That's OK too. But, the Brits have this down to a fine art and they book apartments for the same few weeks every year and usually the same apartment too.

Anybody thinking of spending say 8/9 weeks+ in off season Spain should consider much more than the weather e.g. local bus service, walking distance to good supermarket,, walking distance to beach, good walks, the ability to spend long periods reading/walking/wine-tasting/talking/exercising/making friends etc. If your apartment is big enough you may invite somebody to join you for a week or two. You may opt for a healthy exercising holiday e.g. road biking/mountain biking/jogging, but your wife/partner might just want to an unhealthy holiday and relax in as much sun as possible and drink good quality Spanish tinto @ €3.25 per bottle. You can get the plonc we pay €7.29 for in Ireland for €1.00 or less, but the Spaniards wouldn't give it to their dogs. 

I didn't mean to provide such an extensive post, but if anybody wants to know my lifestyle in off season Spain just send a PM to me and I'll answer honestly. 

Irish television stations are not usually supplied in Spain. But, most (if not all) would have BBC/ITV.
Location is important for the off season holidaymaker too. The last thing you need is a view of the northern end of all of the next block's wall. You need sea and mountain views and of course sunshine when it is bright.

For the Record:- I am not trying to sell anything to anybody (just to get that out of the way).


----------



## SlurrySlump (1 Apr 2022)

I find November and December OK in Ireland. It's when we hit January to early April that I really feel the cold.  If heading to Spain I would imagine that I would need an apartment with a south facing balcony during those months.  I don't think that I would need an open fire because having to source fuel etc. would be problematic.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (1 Apr 2022)

Heating systems, wiring, and insulation are in my experience just not very good in Spain, particularly in tourist areas.

I once spent a week in the Costa del Sol in January and regretted it. Likewise a weekend in January in Seville was 5 or 6 degrees .

Maybe different if you go far south to the coast, I've never been.


----------



## IsleOfMan (2 Apr 2022)

Winter in Spain - 5 Warmest Places to Visit in Spain - Expat Explore
					

Chasing the winter sun? We've gathered 5 warmest places to visit this winter in Spain. Book your sunny winter holiday with Expat Explore!




					expatexplore.com
				




Any thoughts on the locations mentioned in the above article?


----------



## noproblem (2 Apr 2022)

Have a friend with a campervan and he's moving around the Southern of Spain area since last Nov. Tells me the weather in general has been woeful this time around. He's met lots of Irish over the past 6 weeks who have been on a week and 2 weeks holiday, it's been a total wash out for them. Be careful where you go to. For me, the safest bet has to be one of the Canary Islands, even then a bit of luck is needed. Easter's coming up and i've no doubt thousands of Irish families and individuals are heading for Mainland Spain and similar. Might be coming back with sad tales to tell as regards sun, sea, and sand.


----------



## bish123 (2 Apr 2022)

Spent two weeks for Christmas in Lanzarote few years ago. Days were warm (19- 20 C), bright and long but nights were colder (13-14 C) as houses are not built to retain heat so a 13 degree outside means almost similar inside the house which feels cold. Would never chance mainland Spain though.


----------



## Leper (2 Apr 2022)

IsleOfMan said:


> Winter in Spain - 5 Warmest Places to Visit in Spain - Expat Explore
> 
> 
> Chasing the winter sun? We've gathered 5 warmest places to visit this winter in Spain. Book your sunny winter holiday with Expat Explore!
> ...


Based on minimum of 4 weeks off season stay:-
Benalmadena - High Rise, Busy, Cost of Living not cheap. No shortage of lager loving, tattooed patrons. 
Málaga - High Rise, Golfers' Paradise, Fine city, but costs. You may need to speak some Spanish.
Marbella - Very Expensive, unlikely you'll get an affordable place within 5 mins walk of beach. If money is an issue, forget!
Costa Almeria -Mostly Low Rise, Warmest and Driest of mainland Spain and likely cheapest accommodation + cheaper cost of living. Quiet though. 
Canary Islands:- Confined space, Expensive accommodation, Warmest + Driest of all. Very Busy.

NoProblem's point above is valid. My next door neighbour in C.Almería informed me they have just got over three weeks of continuous heavy rain the like of which nobody can remember. Do not bank on every day being sunny and enjoy the sun while it is there. Continuous Sunshine is not guaranteed anywhere.


----------



## Cervelo (2 Apr 2022)

Another thing to remember guys is you don't have to do it all consecutively, if your normal holiday routine is one or two weeks, suddenly increasing that to two or three months might seem like a great idea but you might regret it after three or four weeks for a whole host of reasons that you might not have thought about.  It might be a better idea to break it up into two or three smaller trips maybe even to different areas each time
eg. first three weeks of January in Malaga, two weeks at home to feed the cat and walk the dog then last three weeks in February back in Malaga or somewhere else


----------



## Grizzly (7 Apr 2022)

Webcam Mojácar, Spain ☀️ Hotel Marina Playa ▷ LIVE
					

Watch live the Marina de la Torre beach through the Webcam in Mojácar of the Hotel Marina Playa in Spain ✅ Enjoy the Mediterranean from your home!




					www.servigroup.com
				




Mojacar looks a bit windy?


----------



## Sunnygirl69 (16 Apr 2022)

Leper said:


> Let's not forget the obvious; the hotter the area the less heat you need. A simple example would be Madrid -V- Southern Spain. Madrid gets very cold for long periods December to February (Norway is probably warmer). The further south on the coast in which you winter the warmer and drier it usually is. But, even ten miles inland can make a big difference in temperatures/rain-fall depending on altitude etc. Cervelo covered this well in his recent reports.
> 
> Outside of Covid Mrs Lep and I have been spending a minimum of 2 months at a time between November and March (incl) in Andalucía. There is also a degree of luck. Costa Almeria is now recovering from 3 weeks of heavy rain, sand storms (according to my next door neighbour in Spain never experienced in her lifetime). But, from today on it looks good with mild sunny weather which will probably occur every day. There will be the occasional exception. But, rule of thumb in coastal Costa Almería is shorts and tee shirts from 9.00am to 4.00pm and slacks and jumper after. You could expect to have your breakfast and lunch on your terrace and dinner indoors around 9.00pm. Swimming in the Med is warm enough for us, but be prepared for Spaniards with coats buttoned up to their necks to be wondering about your sanity. Don't assume Costa del Sol is warmest and driest because it isn't.
> 
> ...





Grizzly said:


> Webcam Mojácar, Spain ☀️ Hotel Marina Playa ▷ LIVE
> 
> 
> Watch live the Marina de la Torre beach through the Webcam in Mojácar of the Hotel Marina Playa in Spain ✅ Enjoy the Mediterranean from your home!
> ...



At end of June we are going to Spain on another of our scoping out trips. Hoping to split our time between Mojacar Playa & Cabo Roig. Am interested to hear what folk (in particular @Leper & @Cervelo) would indicate as main differences for them in these 2 spots? TIA


----------



## Cervelo (17 Apr 2022)

Hi Sunnygirl69,
Can't speak of Cabo Roig as I don't ever remember been there but the general area of Alicante, Murcia and Cartagena would (IMO) be a very built up area compared to Mojacar or the Almeria region which in it's self is not a bad thing!!

I love Mojacar and the surrounding area mainly for one reason, the cycling but after that for me it's hit and miss and this year certainly highlighted the misses for me, which I've mentioned in other threads here so I won't go into them again but the two things that jump out at me in comparing the 2 spots is ease of access and for want of a better term "things to do".

Cabo Roig is a under an hour from Alicante compared to two plus hours to Mojacar, it's also only half an hour from Cartagena and 40 mins from Murcia while in Mojacar you're at least 60 mins away from the two nearest biggish cities Lorca and Almeria and a good 3 hour drive to Malaga airport and been so close to these three cities also gives you greater options in the "things to do" department like tourist attractions, historical sites, retail therapy etc etc and presumably a better public transport system if you don't have access to a car

I'm sure Lep will be on to give a more detailed opinion as compared to him I'm only a blow in


----------



## David_Dublin (17 Apr 2022)

Anyone tried Greece or other southern Med coastal destinations for extended Winter breaks? I'm not sure I'd like the scene in Spain, maybe too many English speakers....


----------



## Sunnygirl69 (17 Apr 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Hi Sunnygirl69,
> Can't speak of Cabo Roig as I don't ever remember been there but the general area of Alicante, Murcia and Cartagena would (IMO) be a very built up area compared to Mojacar or the Almeria region which in it's self is not a bad thing!!
> 
> I love Mojacar and the surrounding area mainly for one reason, the cycling but after that for me it's hit and miss and this year certainly highlighted the misses for me, which I've mentioned in other threads here so I won't go into them again but the two things that jump out at me in comparing the 2 spots is ease of access and for want of a better term "things to do".
> ...


Thank u @Cervelo.... That's what I keep coming up with too.... Alicante area 10/10 accessibility & we do not plan to drive while there. Mojacar 10/10 pure beauty of area.... I will have to go read your other threads re misses now.... Thanks so much


----------



## noproblem (17 Apr 2022)

David_Dublin said:


> Anyone tried Greece or other southern Med coastal destinations for extended Winter breaks? I'm not sure I'd like the scene in Spain, maybe too many English speakers..


I think you'll find most places people get away to for winter breaks will start having more and more English speakers. 
As for other Med countries and people going there for winter breaks? I know a few who have been to the Alanya area of Turkey, and the island of Cyprus. It can be very wet in November and December, cool too, but very cold after Xmas. Cyprus and Alanya start to warm up from March onwards. This past year hasn't been great weatherwise and for whatever reason most Med countries have been this way. Turkey is a fair bit cheaper than Ireland, they use a currency caller the Turkish Lira, it happens to be a very unstable currency at the moment, as does the political situation in that country. Cyprus uses the Euro, drive on the same side of the road as us, most speak English, lots of English relocate there but Brexit may change that. Both areas are aprox 4 1/2 hrs from Dublin, Ryanair fly to Paphos, but not to Larnaca. Turkish airlines regularly fly to Turkey, as do a few others. Cheap to live in Alanya, a bit cheaper than here to live in Cyprus. One word of warning, it gets H-O-T from mid June to mid Sept. April, May, Mid Sept and October are lovely warm balmy months to holiday there


----------



## Sunnygirl69 (18 Apr 2022)

Anyone any experience of staying in Alicante province, Cabo Roig, La Zenia etc?


----------



## Killter (1 Jun 2022)

SlurrySlump said:


> Just wondering if there are any updates to this thread. With energy prices increasing here in Ireland it might make more sense to spend a couple of winter months in Spain.  Are the Spanish reliant on their energy from other countries or do they create their own?


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Energy bill for 100m2 apartment, two adults, two young kids, Valencia Community. Gas water heater, incl shower. Gas bottle normally about 18€ Delivered to door - lasts about 3 weeks depending on time of year.    May June July have discounts ...no idea why.                                                                                          

ABRIL 202289.57 €MARZO 2022149.77 €FEBRERO 2022125.63 €ENERO 2022209.16 €DICIEMBRE 2021173.15 €NOVIEMBRE 2021110.95 €OCTUBRE 202158.86 €SEPTIEMBRE 202157.17 €AGOSTO 202146.50 €JULIO 20211.52 €JUNIO 2021-1.25 €JULIO 202150.30 €MAYO 2021-0.49 €JUNIO 202150.30 €ABRIL 202156.22 €MAYO 202150.30 €


----------



## Killter (1 Jun 2022)

Sunnygirl69 said:


> Anyone any experience of staying in Alicante province, Cabo Roig, La Zenia etc?


Amazing place. Pure gem.


----------



## noproblem (1 Jun 2022)

For people who do actually go away for some winter months? What do you guys do with your own property? Heat, post, maintenance, security, etc? Won't be long now until we start hearing of heating oil being stolen, same with any solid fuel and the likes.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (1 Jun 2022)

noproblem said:


> For people who do actually go away for some winter months? What do you guys do with your own property? Heat, post, maintenance, security, etc? Won't be long now until we start hearing of heating oil being stolen, same with any solid fuel and the likes.


They in my experience leave it empty and have family " look in " .

Its been a while,  7 years,  but there was a time that going to the canaries, paying rent for 3,4,5 months and living with the thrift that most of us grew up with, was a profitable experience,  even on the state pension. 

I know of one pub in the canaries that stored the bits and Bob's for free over the summer in a 40 foot container and he reckoned that he still made money from beer and food when they returned in October. He has rte, horse racing,  and he ran a book .

Everyone gained from the experience rent was €450 to €475 a month for 2 people....

It's incredible that this was only 7 years ago.


----------



## noproblem (2 Jun 2022)

Love it, smart man.


----------



## DublinHead54 (2 Jun 2022)

I am considering 1-2 months in Spain / Portugal next March/April/May and looking for suggestions on recommendations for finding rental accomodation (best websites etc) and also area suggestions (will have relatively young kids with me). I did find a place on Airbnb but they wanted payment upfront (free cancellation and refund).


----------



## Odea (5 Aug 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Another thing to remember guys is you don't have to do it all consecutively, if your normal holiday routine is one or two weeks, suddenly increasing that to two or three months might seem like a great idea but you might regret it after three or four weeks for a whole host of reasons that you might not have thought about. It might be a better idea to break it up into two or three smaller trips maybe even to different areas each time
> eg. first three weeks of January in Malaga, two weeks at home to feed the cat and walk the dog then last three weeks in February back in Malaga or somewhere else


Cervelo.  Have you had any further thoughts about the coming winter?

I like the idea of two/three weeks in the Malaga area for January, then a further two/three weeks maybe in Valencia area late February in to March.

However, only booking the second break "after" I return from the first break......just in case I don't like winter in Spain.  No point in booking months in advance as there will always be last minute flight sales and availability of places to stay.

Not looking forward to a cold winter in Ireland with energy shortages.  It might be similar in Spain but at least there should be some sunshine during the day?


----------



## Cervelo (6 Aug 2022)

Odea said:


> Cervelo.  Have you had any further thoughts about the coming winter?



For me up until end of May my thinking was that I might give Spain a miss this year, mainly along the lines of cost, weather and Covid
I was just feeling that everything for the next couple of years is going to get very expensive and it would really annoy me if the weather was as bad or at least I felt that it was bad for what I wanted to do and then the fact I'm still covid free and haven't had the Flu or a cold in at least 10 years so am a little anxious about the incoming Covid/ Flu season 

But having said that, about mid June I finally got back to a level of fitness on the bike that I'm happy with and is still improving
So over the last couple of weeks I have been thinking a little about winter training and Spain 

So to answer your question No I haven't really given it any thought but it's early days yet!!


----------



## noproblem (6 Aug 2022)

Odea said:


> Cervelo.  Have you had any further thoughts about the coming winter?
> 
> I like the idea of two/three weeks in the Malaga area for January, then a further two/three weeks maybe in Valencia area late February in to March.
> 
> ...



Just remember you will still need to have heat in your own place while away, otherwise you'll come home to more than the cold and rain


----------



## Look ahead (2 Oct 2022)

noproblem said:


> Just remember you will still need to have heat in your own place while away, otherwise you'll come home to more than the cold and ra


I just turn off water at the mains and drain the tank and leave attic door opened so air circulates through the house.  I have never had an issue with damp or mould and I'm often away for weeks at a time over the winter months


----------



## Bronco Lane (15 Dec 2022)

Certainly thinking about this now.   We are doing a tester rental in 2023 in a location that we stayed in before, just to see if we can actually blend in with the local way of life rather than just rush about as a tourist.  
We have often rented apartments but never really used the kitchen facilities, maybe the microwave but nothing much else.

Weather is still in the high teens in Spain at the moment.


----------



## Cervelo (15 Dec 2022)

Bronco Lane said:


> Certainly thinking about this now.....


Yeah, kind of regretting my decision not to go to Spain this winter at the moment given the current weather here and there
No matter where you end up I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time, enjoy


----------



## Leper (15 Dec 2022)

If you are thinking about spending winter/spring in Spain, ensure you do your homework truthfully otherwise your experience there may be less than you hoped.
1. Costa del Sol is not the driest or warmest place on the Spanish mainland. Costa Almeria is.
2. If your accommodation is in the shade you might as well stay in Ireland.
3. You need to occupy your time intelligently and physically.
4. Work out what is efficient for you. Do you need a car? Local transport is important.
5. If you want your Colmans mustard or Kellogg cornflakes or Weetabix expect to pay dearly. The Spanish equivalents are good and much cheaper. Forget about your sliced pans too.
6. I’m getting fed up typing. We’re an hour ahead. I’m off to the sunny terrace for lunch and of course a bottle of red wine (@€3,00 - €32.00 in Ireland). I’m not missing the cold, rain, frost, ice. See you in late January or February.
7. A ground floor apartment is usually colder than one on first floor. And you’ll have less plumbing noises away from ground level.
8. Electricity is not cheap in Spain, but you use much less there. Our monthly electricity bill (heating, cooking) is working out less than €50.00.
9. I’ll have a later siesta today or visit the local Spanish bar for a pint @ €2.50.
Lep


----------



## Bronco Lane (15 Dec 2022)

Enjoy it Lep.


----------



## Blackrock1 (15 Dec 2022)

Leper said:


> If you are thinking about spending winter/spring in Spain, ensure you do your homework truthfully otherwise your experience there may be less than you hoped.
> 1. Costa del Sol is not the driest or warmest place on the Spanish mainland. Costa Almeria is.
> 2. If your accommodation is in the shade you might as well stay in Ireland.
> 3. You need to occupy your time intelligently and physically.
> ...


sounds like a nice way to spend your time, enjoy!


----------



## Purple (15 Dec 2022)

@Leper , good to see you're still living the dream.


----------



## Nordkapp (15 Dec 2022)

@Leper Agreed, was in Cabo de Gato in September, even the locals were hiding from the sun and heat. Can you recommend any rental websites for Almeria, other than Airbnb?
Enjoy your time away


----------



## Leper (18 Dec 2022)

Nordkapp said:


> @Leper Agreed, was in Cabo de Gato in September, even the locals were hiding from the sun and heat. Can you recommend any rental websites for Almeria, other than Airbnb?
> Enjoy your time away


I’m not inclined to recommend holiday home websites as I’ve seen too many people scammed by add-ons after deposit has been paid. If I were to recommend one, it would be DoneDeal. Whoever you deal with ensure the price agreed is the total amount payable. Don’t fall for the ol’ Cleaning wasn’t included trick or Internet is extra stunt etc. 

Warning:-  Get total price and conditions at your first point of contact.


----------



## joe sod (18 Dec 2022)

Some places in Spain are dead during the Winter if you like hustle and bustle, one youngish couple went to fuerteventura in august a few years ago and had a great time, then they had a brain wave why not come back for 3 weeks around Christmas, completely different, Without the tourists and the hustle and bustle it was as dead as a door knob. They were bored out of their tree and didn't know what to fill their days with and were also missing the fun around Christmas back home. Of course for the retirees on this blog maybe thats not such a big issue


----------



## Leper (19 Dec 2022)

joe sod said:


> Some places in Spain are dead during the Winter if you like hustle and bustle, one youngish couple went to fuerteventura in august a few years ago and had a great time, then they had a brain wave why not come back for 3 weeks around Christmas, completely different, Without the tourists and the hustle and bustle it was as dead as a door knob. They were bored out of their tree and didn't know what to fill their days with and were also missing the fun around Christmas back home. Of course for the retirees on this blog maybe thats not such a big issue


I hadn’t meant to spend too much time on the forum on the subject, but the title reads “Two Months in Spain This Coming Winter” - You’re not on holidays, you hope the place is quiet and without hustle and bustle. The last thing you need is heavy traffic, crowds, Karaoke and traffic jams and Joe Duffy. If you want a holiday go to Ibiza or Lanzarote or Tramore.

Many here are English speaking and retired and from the UK. The Spaniards don’t want vast hordes around either. Pace of life is slower, quality of life is better, people are living happier and cheaper than in Ireland. It’s shorts and tee shirts during daylight hours. Mrs Lep and I cycle most days for about an hour at sea level, read on the terrace, participate in walking groups, paint landscapes, take the odd tour bus trip, etc. we even sold some paintings here.

Next year we hope to take our car to Spain availing of the new ferry service from Cork. 

Downside so far:- (a) We’re running out of Barry’s Tea - Serious Stuff and (b) We’ll miss Dancing with the Stars - Woo-Hoo!


----------



## joe sod (19 Dec 2022)

Leper said:


> Many here are English speaking and retired and from the UK. The Spaniards don’t want vast hordes around either.


Is it a bit like "bargain loving brits in the sun" the channel 5 program. I think its set around benidorm but many of the retirees have cheap caravans in caravan parks on the outskirts.  Basically it's a very cheap lifestyle for the retirees but hard work for the younger ones that are trying to live and work there. Money is hard earned,  that's why you can get your cheap 2euro pints in the bars, the bar staff earn very little and work hard


----------



## Leper (20 Dec 2022)

Sorry, Joe, I never saw that  programme. Mrs Lep said she viewed about a minute of one of its series and thought it appeared to be some sort of soft porn and so changed channel.  Apologies, I can’t answer your question fully.

I haven’t seen a trailer park in Spain, but no doubt some exist in some places. The cost of labour is around €4.00 per hour in the hospitality sector. Commercial Property rental is relative cheap too compared to Ireland. Tipping is a huge culture too and the industry and  not confined to students.

Spain is losing much of its Brit population due to Brexit. The people who wanted control over their borders now have many illegals in Spain.

I hope I have answered some of your question and feel free to ask any question and I will try to answer honestly.


----------



## SlurrySlump (20 Dec 2022)

Do you fly in to Murcia airport>  What are the local public transfers like to your destination?


----------



## tom1220 (20 Dec 2022)

Just on my limited experience: It is essential to pick the right part of Spain and the right accommodation if you want to stay over the winter. I had the most miserably cold night in a budget hotel room in Seville in early January (the days were fine); I also had a pleasant stay in Tenerife in early December; And I again had really cold nights in Malta for late March.


----------



## joe sod (20 Dec 2022)

Leper said:


> Sorry, Joe, I never saw that  programme. Mrs Lep said she viewed about a minute of one of its series and thought it appeared to be some sort of soft porn and so changed channel.  Apologies, I can’t answer your question fully.
> 
> I haven’t seen a trailer park in Spain, but no doubt some exist in some places. The cost of labour is around €4.00 per hour in the hospitality sector. Commercial Property rental is relative cheap too compared to Ireland. Tipping is a huge culture too and the industry and  not confined to students.
> 
> ...


It's actually an entertaining program, slightly trashy because those are the types of people that want to get on TV .
What came across time and time again though was how hard it was to work and earn an income in Spain.
As regards brexit don't think the numbers dropped that much in Spain according to the statistics after brexit and that could have been people deciding to get Spanish passports after living so long there and also due to brexit but I doubt they left to return to UK, I'd say the shutting down of hospitality during covid would have forced the younger ones to return , that would be much bigger than brexit


----------



## Murt10 (29 Dec 2022)

If anyone is going for any sort of an extended stay in Spain, I would advise them to consider taking their own car with them. 

The return ferry fare is about €1,100 (with a dog) from Rosslare to Bilbao. The ferry is brand new and comfortable.

If you weigh up airfares, the cost of getting to the airport, the costs of hiring a car for 2 months over there etc, the sums do really start to add up. 

If you're going for 2 months, youll probable want to bring more luggage with you. So, you can add a sizeable chunk onto the initial cheap fare quoted by Ryanair.

As its your car. You're not going to be the victim of some unscrupulous car hire firm, who will invarible find some small scratch or mark on the car when you're returning it. Obviously check in advance that your insurance covers you driving abroad for 60 or 90 days or whatever. 

Absolutely no problems driving on Spanish roads with a RHD. In fact, the only time I noticed it, was when I was travelling alone, at the toll booths on the motorway or enterig or leaving a car park. Otherwise really simple and the roads are well designed, so that you don't drive on the wrong side by mistake.  

On the drive to your location, you can also stop off for a night or two, in one of the many beautiful Spanish cities. As for Bilbao. An absolutely beautiful city. Well worth a visit. Someone else metioned Murcia. Murcia City, again stunning and not many Irish English tourists visit it, because they're not aware of how beautiful it is and it's a bit inland. Most of the Paddies and the "Ex-Pats!" tend to be concentrated in areas closer to the coast.


----------



## Leper (30 Dec 2022)

Good post @Murt10. We used to have a car in Spain up to a few years ago when Spanish regulations were less stringent. Nowadays, we occasionally rent a car locally at much less cost than an airport rental. The cars are older, but that’s not a problem. The insurance costs less too. 

But when next we come for an extended stay we intend bringing our car. There are a few hoops that we need to jump through, but nothing demanding.


----------



## Leo (3 Jan 2023)

Murt10 said:


> If anyone is going for any sort of an extended stay in Spain, I would advise them to consider taking their own car with them.


Did you do this and clear it with your insurance? Most policies offer coverage in certain countries for limited trips, but only at the mimimul legal coverage required in that country (no comprehensive cover, no-claims protection, etc.) 

Make sure you bring proof of minimum coverage with you and perhaps investigate the costs of a Territorial Extension to give you full cover.


----------



## Cervelo (3 Jan 2023)

Murt10 said:


> If anyone is going for any sort of an extended stay in Spain, I would advise them to consider taking their own car with them.


Would totally agree with this especially if you plan to spend more than a month, not only does it make the journey there and back more enjoyable compared to flying it also opens up a ton of other options to do and see while on the way there or while at your destination
There are two main routes to the south of Spain one is drive through England, France and then Spain to your destination
It's a good four day journey with Dublin to Folkstone day one, Calais to Nimes day two, Nimes to Barcelona day three and then onto where ever on day four. Total cost for all my boat, train, petrol, food and accommodation in and around €1200
The other way is boat from Rosslare to Bilbao which is a three day trip, day one catch the boat at 10pm from Rosslare, day two spent on the boat and day three is Bilbao to anywhere in Spain by the end of the day. Total cost for boat, food and three tanks of petrol around €600
And the beauty of having the car is you can if you like extend the journey there or back thus adding another holiday within a holiday 


Leo said:


> Did you do this and clear it with your insurance?...


Most important that you clear this with your insurance first and get a "green card" or International motor insurance card
all insurance companies AFAIK allow for driving on the continent be it for 30, 60 or 90 days included in your policy
I'm with Aviva which allow 90 days but can add up to another 90 days for a small premium of about €35 pre month
The maximum European cover allowed is six months and at basic cover, third party only IIRC
Make sure that everything on the car is up to date and in order and that you carry all the requirements that each country requires while you're driving through it like warning triangles Hi-Viz jackets, spare lights and for France a breathalyser test kit

One thing I do when organising the green card is to specify all the countries that I will be traveling through and also the countries that I might have to travel through for some unforeseen reason, where I've gotten the boat down twice I've yet to get the boat back due to Covid in 2020 and the bad weather in 2022 which resulted the ferry been cancelled twice


----------



## Killter (5 Jan 2023)

On thing to think about using your own car here in Spain is that the Spanish drivers drive 'differently' than us, and cars parked in the street often get bumped and scratched.


----------



## IsleOfMan (6 Jan 2023)

Listening to the various radio programmes here in Ireland about the state of our hospitals and lack of beds for sick people, I wonder what the situation is like in Spain and the warmer countries if you got sick while spending two months there over the winter.


----------

